# Strange Side



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Hoping others will be find interest by these strange aspects of the railway.
Such as...


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

... from the movie.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

_Picture Courtesy- Before Its News_


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

_Picture Courtesy- Tumblr_


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

_Picture Courtesy- Old Machine Press_


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

_Picture Courtesy- Tumblr_


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Big Ed said:


> View attachment 589943
> 
> Thanks for framework.
> 
> ...


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Big Ed said:


> View attachment 589945
> 
> 
> _Picture Courtesy- Tumblr_


This brought back childhood memories. My grandfather showed me how to make something similar in a very simple way. I carved a thick piece of balsa into a bullet shape about 6 inches long. Then my grandfather drilled a hole onto the back of the balsa and added two eyelets bow and stern. String fishing line through it and strung it up between house and back fence (monorail). He then jammed a CO2 soda water cartridge into hole and punctured it with small hammer and nail. The bullet flew to the fence in a second. It was fun, but at mom's CO2 expense.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Choobacker said:


> This brought back childhood memories. My grandfather showed me how to make something similar in a very simple way. I carved a thick piece of balsa into a bullet shape about 6 inches long. Then my grandfather drilled a hole onto the back of the balsa and added two eyelets bow and stern. String fishing line through it and strung it up between house and back fence (monorail). He then jammed a CO2 soda water cartridge into hole and punctured it with small hammer and nail. The bullet flue to the fence in a second. It was fun, but at mom's CO2 expense.


Now a day they do that on the computer. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Choobacker said:


> View attachment 589973


I guess that’s why the SP made the cab forwards….


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

*Superconductor Train*


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

This was a neat subject…..cheers😈☕🍩🇨🇦


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Imagine a railway billboard advertising for a missing runaway train.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

JUST A FRIENDLY REMINDER. 
Please feel free to contribute strange sides (unusually not seen in modelling train layouts) that may inspire others to do something differently.
In other words, don't let me hog this thread.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Car inspection pit.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I find that most of these images are not really that strange….but maybe that’s just me….


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> I find that most of these images are not really that strange….but maybe that’s just me….


True but is, or for a better word _ unusual, to see in a model train layout.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Berrychon said:


> View attachment 590309


 COOL!


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> I find that most of these images are not really that strange….but maybe that’s just me….


maybe... Post a selfie??


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

What IS that Strange Thing in #26?? Spreading ballast??? It's a doozy!!


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

cid said:


> What IS that Strange Thing in #26?? Spreading ballast??? It's a doozy!!


Shoulder Ballast Cleaning


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)




----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

I love that one. Can't quite get my head around it, but it's worth a spot in the gallery!!!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Beautifully crafted photoshop, for sure! 😁


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

SF Gal said:


> View attachment 590492


Literally.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Before the invention of the railroad... Sorry...


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Choobacker said:


> View attachment 590520


YEE HAW!


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Choobacker said:


> View attachment 590520


Am I the only one who saw this and immediately thought of Slim Pickens?


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Steve Rothstein said:


> Am I the only one who saw this and immediately thought of Slim Pickens?


That is a STRANGE love.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

A garden railroad.











Magic


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Steve Rothstein said:


> Am I the only one who saw this and immediately thought of Slim Pickens?


I'm quite sure Murv2 did...


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Choobacker said:


> View attachment 590690


I wonder if I can get an N scale model of that to go with my granddaughter's Hello Kitty trains.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Steve Rothstein said:


> Hello Kitty trains


I have no idea about that. 
The Incredible train comes from Disneyland.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Choobacker said:


> View attachment 590722


This one should be painted gold and wearing Toblerone livery.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Tri-ang


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Berrychon said:


> View attachment 590726


Seeing it like that reminds me of the TV series Land of the Giants.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Could that be a battery powered tractor/slug??? No stack of any kind. . But well vented?


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

I want to know, who present still wears a fedora like in the previous photo???


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

I ordered one last week, which might put me back on topic...


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Choobacker said:


> View attachment 590834


I give up! Choobacker, where did u find it??


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

OK, it's a Mine Locomotive!!! (I think!!) Like it!!


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

cid said:


> OK, it's a Mine Locomotive!!! (I think!!) Like it!!


It sure does look like a mine locomotive. It has a low ceiling height of operation.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

It looks like wide gauge??? And those wings/fenders/guards make it unique!!


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

cid said:


> OK, it's a Mine Locomotive!!! (I think!!) Like it!!


I'll buy it being a mine locomotive. No exhaust would be important to them.

But now I want to know why there are no ties under the rails.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

cid said:


> Could that be a battery powered tractor/slug??? No stack of any kind. . But well vented?


An early Tesla…. 🤣


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

No front coupler, so unlikely to be a slug. I think mine locomotive might be on the right track, but why would it be on standard gauge rail?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe it’s not of this continent…..?


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Lemonhawk said:


> No front coupler, so unlikely to be a slug. I think mine locomotive might be on the right track, but why would it be on standard gauge rail?


That seemed really odd to me also... wish I knew where that photo came from 😂


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

cid said:


> That seemed really odd to me also... wish I knew where that photo came from 😂


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Haha not that one, Choo, the mine loco with the fat wings...


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

cid said:


> Haha not that one, Choo, the mine loco with the fat wings...


Don't know, but I do know that similar locomotives were used in coal mines.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

DOT Tracked Levitated Vehicle.
More info here.


https://www.trainorders.com/discussion/warning.php?forum_id=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fpueblorailway.org%2Froster%2Frocket-cars%2Fthe-grumman%2F



Magic


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Magic said:


> View attachment 590948
> 
> 
> DOT Tracked Levitated Vehicle.
> ...


 Cool.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Strange Side


Hoping others will be find interest by these strange aspects of the railway. Such as...




www.modeltrainforum.com




Here is my poster...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ALL ABOARD? 😁


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

rail plough









It looks like it derailed itself.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That’s what they used to destroy enemy tracks during war…..


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Now that's my style. A modern streamline interurban car! With a great big people catcher on the front!


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That cartoon is not strange, in fact, it should be in Have A Giggle…. 😁


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

For its time, that one is not strange either….


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> For its time, that one is not strange either….


I see you are no stranger to what is strange. 
Besides, I was referring to her shoes for what she was doing.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Riiight….


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Choobacker said:


> ...I was referring to her shoes for what she was doing.


I noticed her shoes too, there cute! Must be me in a past life.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That’s not strange….that’s cool! 😁


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

And the real Warsteiner-Zug:


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

I saw this on YouTube last night.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

MichaelE said:


> And the real Warsteiner-Zug:


German Beer Train? I am more of a tropical drink lover...looking for a Coconut rum Pina Colada train!








Our failed American Bullet train


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

What was the gauge of THAT rail?


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

The Supertrain ran on broad-gauge.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Choobacker said:


> The Supertrain ran on broad-gauge.
> View attachment 591484


Looks like a Thunderbirds Are Go set...


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)




----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

Choobacker said:


> The Supertrain ran on broad-gauge.
> View attachment 591484


They spent so much on the models, they couldn't afford a decent script. Supertrain went off the rails FAST.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Murv2 said:


> Looks like a Thunderbirds Are Go set...


More like a "Love Boat" TV series on rails Film set model.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

RedManBlueState said:


> They spent so much on the models, they couldn't afford a decent script. Supertrain went off the rails FAST.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

The Black Scorpion


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Love it !


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

Berrychon said:


> Love it !


Looks more real than Jaws.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Above looks like a washing machine with that big tub...
Here is another, looks bloated ...


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Some of those small switchers had no boiler, they just had tanks filled with compressed air.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Arcing in last quarter of this short video is related to electric trains.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

What a waste.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)




----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Where’s the moon in the door….? 😁


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Not strange but very funny...


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Cool model!!!!


----------

